# Alas, she will be a spotty!



## GemG (25 July 2015)

3 months old today...







...and we have a visible definite 'snowflake' under the foal fluff bottom! 







It is small, but it's there! I think she will 'flake' out over the years. Could end up colour wise along the lines of UnaB's mare she just posted updated pics of as now 3 year old.    She has all the other characteristics, including one pink teat and one black one oddly enough!


----------



## whirlwindhorses (26 July 2015)

I see it!  She looks nice, what is her breeding? (parents)


----------



## GemG (26 July 2015)

Thank you! I am a sucker for a spotty. 

Sire is actually a 14.2hh reg British Spotted Pony, Spotalot Rocky.
He is 21 year old now. Temperament to die for. (I've grown up with him and he has taught me everything and still does!)







Dam is a beautiful pink papered 16.2hh trakehner, Holme Grove Irroy. Who I'm lucky enough to have on breeding loan.   She has added height and quality in buckets. 







So the resulting filly, "Irock" will replace the stallion as my riding horse and I'm hoping to have a lot of fun with her.  She will maybe grow into her ears one day! The spots are a huge bonus! 

I ideally wanted spots, but also performance ability and trainability. The mare has Caprimond on her side who was renowned for producing 'rideable' stock.  There are a lot of spotties out there that are badly put together etc, especially the small ones.  

Ps. The horses in your banner are stunning and have beautiful markings!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 July 2015)

Love those ears though: seems a lovely foal, so strong, and honest as the day is long.


----------



## GemG (26 July 2015)

I always think a mare with big ears is a sign of a genuine and honest sort.  Prob a complete old wives tale, but it's stuck with me nonetheless!  Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## GemG (5 November 2015)

6 months old and newly weaned....













She has coped brilliantly with weaning and is very settled. 

There are dark spots under the fluff that you can't see now the winter coat is in, there is a bit of grey coming in, so she may look a different colour come next summer!! ...and still has to grow into those lugs!*

*=ears






[/URL]

...Under watchful eye of 'nannie' pony!


----------



## Rollin (5 November 2015)

GemG said:



			I always think a mare with big ears is a sign of a genuine and honest sort.  Prob a complete old wives tale, but it's stuck with me nonetheless!  Thank you for the kind comments.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  If it has big ears def a Cleveland Bay!! (can't make smiley faces work)


----------



## GemG (5 November 2015)

She has the mottled skin on her muzzle now, around eyes and all her bits and stripey feet and white sclera - definitely going to roan out into spotty something as time goes on...


----------



## Clodagh (6 November 2015)

She is gorgeous. How big do you think/hope she will make? I like her a lot.
Big ears also give you something to grab onto in a crisis!


----------



## GemG (6 November 2015)

Ah thank you Clodagh, we wanted to add height and blood/quality to the stallion, but without using a TB mare if that makes sense! They say the Trak is the thoroughbred of the WB world.  The mare also has full known breeding, so I could check (along with horses trainability etc) heights (no surprise small ones in ancestry) and colours (to avoid greys, as looking to keep spots and not have a fader). 

If I were a betting person (which I'm not!) I would put a wager on her finishing at 16hh or 16.1hh...

...but who knows, she has always been a big, tall foal and more 'horsey' in build and face than 'pony' - but you know what horses are like, height is always a guesstimate lol! Her Dad is full up 14.2hh and mum is 16.2hh.    I would like her to ideally finish up 15.2hh+ 

Just have to play the waiting game!

Yes - the ears can double up as handle bars 

It's been a long journey from having to source a suitable broodmare, through to weaning the end product (with a young human baby alongside also!) , so there has been a lot of hopes, dreams, decisions,  worry and effort involved.   Yes, it's been worth it, but this is a one off effort for us!


----------



## Mariposa (6 November 2015)

I love the big ears! She's lovely, such a sweet face too.


----------



## GemG (6 November 2015)

Thank you M - and you managed with two bundles of beautiful galloping joy!! ...You must have been doubly stressed :-/


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 November 2015)

What gorgeous ears!  Proper trakehner ears, she looks fabulous!


----------



## Rollin (6 November 2015)

Should we have a 'big ear' appreciation thread running now?  She is a lovely looking foal.


----------



## Mariposa (6 November 2015)

Rollin said:



			Should we have a 'big ear' appreciation thread running now?  She is a lovely looking foal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in  Our filly has massive ears like her mum, sign of an honest horse!


----------



## volatis (11 November 2015)

She looks like a strapping big foal. Be really interesting to see how she develops. I've bred a few half Trakehner foals (as well as pure breds) and always been very pleased with them.


----------



## GemG (11 November 2015)

volatis said:



			She looks like a strapping big foal. Be really interesting to see how she develops. I've bred a few half Trakehner foals (as well as pure breds) and always been very pleased with them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm glad you were pleased with your part breds, I've always really liked the Trak type and after having the pure broodmare for nearly a couple of years on loan - she has given me the bug, I'm smitten.     I certainly don't have capacity or time for any other horse for now, but in future I would definitely look for and be very tempted by a pure bred one!


----------



## GemG (9 August 2016)

I hope the upload works, I'm out of practice!  Well she is now 15 months old and spots are definitely here to stay.  I suspect she will eventually roan out and leave spots and varnish marks behind (definite little white hairs in the base coat).  Note the winter coat starting already (sighs!).


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 August 2016)

ty, what is varnish,


----------



## Mince Pie (9 August 2016)

Still hasn't grown into those ears then! Beautiful filly


----------



## GemG (9 August 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			ty, what is varnish,
		
Click to expand...

Varnish marks are most commonly seen on Appaloosa type colourings and is a feature where a horse roans out (gets whiter or white in colour, or a funny roan) and is left with dark knees, hocks, nasal bone areas (normally prominent boney areas). Likened to being dabbed with some 'varnish' I guess.   The horse can still have spots, or have no spots at all and can still have varnish marks. 

Sorry that is a lay persons explanation!?!? I'm sure some genetic buffs on here can clarify/explain better! 

* our stallion has varnish marks (see photo of him on page 1? Of this thread I think)


----------



## Circe (10 August 2016)

Beautiful filly. I love spotties and you have obviously put a lot of thought into breeding her. 
I agree that there is a lot of breeding for the colour and not so much thought put into temperament or conformation, ( at least here in AAustralia ).
Here she would be classes as a 'sportaloosa '. Do they have that term in the UK?
Kx


----------



## GemG (10 August 2016)

Interestingly Circe I have heard the term sportaloosa banded about here. I think if you have a +14.2hh you can do so much more.   

Our stallion is a registered British Spotted Pony, (he is 14.2hh) but their 'type' is based upon a hardy, tough, all round pony type.  Which is fine.   But in reality can range from a minature to a 14.2hh chunk/feather cob and everything in between.   They have a 'sport' book, but there is no grading or performance basis for this sub registration.  Which in my eyes is completely pointless.  It has no value.  

I am all for a sport section /group, but there has to be quantifiable, 'qualification' to allow that registration, to give it a value. 

...there are a lot of very ugly spotties out there!!! Depends what you like I suppose.


----------



## GemG (10 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Still hasn't grown into those ears then! Beautiful filly 

Click to expand...

(Thanks) - she is a part bred rabbit!


----------



## Lammy (11 August 2016)

Love the look of her, she's gorgeous 
I really like Holme Grove horses though - visited their stud when I was in college and it was a really wonderful day, lots of happy horses and naughty foals. And their stallions are lovely animals.


----------



## GemG (8 September 2016)

First time 'loose' in the arena, in the dark/rain, now 16 months old. Where has the time gone??


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

Was going to post up to date pic of filly, from Flickr.  I can copy /paste URL from photo but does that mean my whole album is public (on here?!) I just want to post a photo.  Any technology experts?


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2018)

Just right click the photo, select copy image address and then post it here between [mg][/img] Unless flckr has a ready set up link for images, in which case just copy that. And no it wont give access to the whole album, it will just post the picture on here


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Just right click the photo, select copy image address and then post it here between [mg][/img] Unless flckr has a ready set up link for images, in which case just copy that. And no it wont give access to the whole album, it will just post the picture on here 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you !!


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

I go onto photo, click and it gives me options (save or URL) I can copy/paste URL onto here but I think that brings up my entire collection... ! Argh!

HH forum should have easy upload photo function!


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 July 2018)

What a shame - can't wait to see an updated photo? Tell me she still has fabulous huge ears?


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

Haha! Her body has fairly caught up, but still lovely big ears! Once I get photo upload sorted I will pop on some...  this breeding thread is a bit quiet, so thought I'd try a bit of a whistle stop update.  (I'm onboard!)  cannot believe she is 3 !


----------



## ester (9 July 2018)

If you add the image tags it will just show up as an image, no need for anyone to see your entire collection. 

Or send me the link and Ill put them on  I want to know what she looks like now


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

ester said:



			If you add the image tags it will just show up as an image, no need for anyone to see your entire collection. 

Or send me the link and Ill put them on  I want to know what she looks like now  

Click to expand...

Ester, I've sent you a 'link' to a taster pic to see if it works!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 July 2018)

very disappointed.  saw a fresh post and scrolled down quickly to see pic and its not here yet!!!!!  she was such a lovely foal and it will be nice to see how she has turned out......fingers crossed ester can sort out a pic...


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			very disappointed.  saw a fresh post and scrolled down quickly to see pic and its not here yet!!!!!  she was such a lovely foal and it will be nice to see how she has turned out......fingers crossed ester can sort out a pic...
		
Click to expand...

..I'm creating much anticipation lol! ...We all love a horsey picture don't we!


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/96y6rS

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/710667

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/8R37q1

As a 2 year old doing a bit of showing to get out. She does dish, so no HOYS here lol! (Good job I'm not serious on showing).


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/AY67S0

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/2Vg7kc

First walk on board May 2018

https://www.flickr.com/gp/154426884@N03/570uRx

Pottering away quietly.. July 2018


----------



## GemG (9 July 2018)

Best I can do... hope they work. Will take more pics to show spots as you can't see them in these pics ... but there are loads!!! She is going to roan out slowly, lots of white coming through. Bizarre colour.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 July 2018)

she looks very smart.....


----------



## GemG (14 July 2018)

Thank you, she is a lovely person.  Intelligent, quick (doesn't suffer fools) and I'm hoping still got a part-pony brain/toughness from her 14.2hh sire.  

Must get photos of spots/colour on. Those photos are too dark to see them. She gets more white (roaning out) every month....   want to keep barefoot too.


----------



## Rubytwoshoes33 (3 January 2023)

GemG said:



			I go onto photo, click and it gives me options (save or URL) I can copy/paste URL onto here but I think that brings up my entire collection... ! Argh!

HH forum should have easy upload photo function!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rubytwoshoes33 (3 January 2023)

GemG said:



			Thank you, she is a lovely person.  Intelligent, quick (doesn't suffer fools) and I'm hoping still got a part-pony brain/toughness from her 14.2hh sire. 

Must get photos of spots/colour on. Those photos are too dark to see them. She gets more white (roaning out) every month....   want to keep barefoot too.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Gemma, 
Janet Barton has asked me to try contact you, as she no longer has your details.


----------

